# 2009: Monthly Computer Cube Competition Results and Rankings



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

We had some interesting results this year; a few really awesome times, and a few people who competed once and then were never heard from again. The competition overall was more popular than I expected, though, which was good  I hope to see as large of a turnout next year!

The following results are a listing of the best averages from each person in each event. That is, you would only have had to submit an average for an event once during the year to be on this list. Hopefully this will give an idea of who is really the best at each event, rather than who participated the most throughout the year.

Some statistics:
- The 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 events were the most popular, with 27 and 25 people respectively trying each one.
- The most popular non-cube events were 3x3 clock (11 people), Square-1 (10 people), and Pyraminx (9 people).
- The face-turning octahedron was the least popular with just one person attempting it (me). It's not as hard as you think it is!
- I had the most points every month 
- There don't seem to be any ties, except for the two people in 3x3 whose best result was DNF.


```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. Yalow: 2.817
2. MrData: 2.828
3. qqwref: 3.6203
4. plechoss: 3.888
5. masterofthebass: 3.9211
6. dbax0999: 4.3685
7. fanwuq: 4.5378
8. Jai: 4.556
9. esquimalt1: 4.581
10. DavidWoner: 4.655
11. fazrulz: 4.764
12. PhillipEspinoza: 5.037
13. Robert-Y: 5.138
14. Jude: 5.271
15. trying-to-speedcube...: 5.624
16. Lt-UnReaL: 5.837
17. Sa967St: 5.894
18. Lucas: 7.125
19. SimonWestlund: 7.262
20. mande: 8.929
21. liljthedude: 8.933
22. Yes, We Can!: 10.334
23. byu: 10.779
24. Mike Hughey: 13.680
25. Ethan Rosen: 14.1
26. Stachuk1992: 14.751
27. edw0010: 23.498

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. tsaoenator: 10.646
2. Robert-Y: 11.221
3. qqwref: 11.6719
4. PhillipEspinoza: 11.757
5. masterofthebass: 13.5536
6. esquimalt1: 13.608
7. MrData: 13.637
8. plechoss: 14.637
9. fanwuq: 15.1780
10. fazrulz: 15.449
11. Sa967St: 15.722
12. trying-to-speedcube...: 16.944
13. dbax0999: 18.9234
14. DavidWoner: 19.118
15. Lt-UnReaL: 19.940
16. Jude: 19.960
17. Lucas: 20.175
18. mande: 26.329
19. byu: 27.248
20. Yes, We Can!: 33.863
21. Mike Hughey: 42.106
22. Stachuk1992: 43.901
23. Ethan Rosen: 1:08.6
24= Roux-er: DNF
24= SimonWestlund: DNF

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 38.840
2. tsaoenator: 42.513
3. qqwref: 43.4427
4. isaacthecuber: 49.907
5. PhillipEspinoza: 51.453
6. masterofthebass: 54.593
7. fanwuq: 56.887
8. trying-to-speedcube...: 1:01.073
9. esquimalt1: 1:02.903
10. Sa967St: 1:14.433
11. Lucas: 1:25.743
12. MrData: 1:27.970
13. KwS Pall: 1:28.143
14. Jude: 1:39.370
15. dbax0999: 1:35.6720
16. Mike Hughey: 2:25.997
17. mande: 3:43.303

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:08.023
2. Robert-Y: 1:08.453
3. PhillipEspinoza: 1:18.377
4. masterofthebass: 1:23.797
5. esquimalt1: 1:40.180
6. trying-to-speedcube...: 2:06.147
7. fanwuq: 2:23.103
8. Sa967St: 2:23.423
9. dbax0999: 2:23.8643
10. KwS Pall: 2:28.670
11. Jude: 3:38.323
12. Mike Hughey: 4:03.233

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:05.433
2. masterofthebass: 2:36.110
3. PhillipEspinoza: 2:43.677
4. trying-to-speedcube...: 3:57.063
5. dbax0999: 6:09.446
6. Mike Hughey: 7:32.210

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:10.530
2. masterofthebas: 3:57.770
3. esquimalt1: 4:28.25
4. PhillipEspinoza: 4:35.980
5. dbax0999: 7:30.493
6. Mike Hughey: 10:57.910

[B]3x3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:58.14
2. Mike Hughey: 3:54.47
3. Jude: 4:09.90
4. byu: 4:15.36

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. dbax0999: 5.9716
2. DavidWoner: 6.1608
3. qqwref: 6.2534
4. Pedro: 12.1876
5. Mike Hughey: 16.8527
6. SimonWestlund: 18.912
7. zosomaniac: 21.1740
8. alifiantoadinugroho: 28.9453
9. mande: 35.3586
10. Ethan Rosen: 46.6142
11. Jude: 50.580

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.5591
2. DavidWoner: 39.6921
3. MistArts: 53.0677
4. Mike Hughey: 1:15.5767
5. zosomaniac: 1:18.7307

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:14.4683
2. DavidWoner: 3:22.5560
3. zosomaniac: 5:16.0870
4. Mike Hughey: 5:25.3997

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.8
2. Ethan Rosen: 10.7
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 16.0
4. Lucas: 24.364
5. Mike Hughey: 28.5
6. dbax0999: 49.4

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:33.3

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:08.3
2. masterofthebass: 15:33.3
3. Ethan Rosen: 23:38.7
4. Mike Hughey: 24:05.0
5. blade740: 28:57.3

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 32.3
2. Ethan Rosen: 49.7
3. Mike Hughey: 3:45.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:15.173
2. masterofthebass: 2:07.7
3. Ethan Rosen: 3:58.7
4. Mike Hughey: 5:20.0

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.600
2. fanwuq: 5.433
3. dbax0999: 5.959
4. plechoss: 6.359
5. Ethan Rosen: 11.0
6. MrData: 11.265
7. masterofthebass: 12.092
8. Mike Hughey: 22.4
9. trying-to-speedcube...: DNF

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 12.7
2. Ethan Rosen: 26.8
3. Mike Hughey: 45.4

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. DavidWoner: 18.817
2. qqwref: 23.460
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 25.913
4. masterofthebass: 28.433
5. plechoss: 35.777
6. Neo63: 40.610
7. Jude: 51.713
8. dbax0999: 1:12.2656
9. fanwuq: 1:26.620
10. Mike Hughey: 1:30.537

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. Ethan Rosen: 1:01.0
2. qqwref: 1:14.0
3. masterofthebass: 3:34.0
4. Mike Hughey: 6:25.0
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your effort for arranging these competitions cuecuedoubleyouareeeeff!


----------

